# No Frills - Va



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Congratulations, well done both of you.

I love the scenery with hills everywhere. I think I'll add this ride to my bucket list.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats to George and your DH!! And congrats to you and your friend! I really wonder if the doc understood exactly what your friend meant when she got permission to "ride her horse" :lol: but so glad it all went so well. 

Parts of the trail looked pretty rough, it looks like a fun trail when the weather is good. 

Everytime I watch one of your videos, I am ready to hit the trail running. 

What was with the runner & rider headed the wrong way?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> What was with the runner & rider headed the wrong way?


Those 2 people were doing the Ride & Tie.. which is 2 people, 1 horse and a set distance (in this case, 30 miles). One person starts our running. The other person rides a ways, then gets off and ties the horse to a tree, then runs. Meanwhile the first person runs until they get to the tied up horse, then get on and ride until they catch the runner. Then they swap and the cycle repeats until they have covered all the distance.

Personally, I think they are crazy.. but I can't run from here to the other side of the property. :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, sounds crazy to me too. One step up from running in a 5K...also something I did once and don't care to repeat.


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like a blast!

Ride and Ties seem like fun....but then I remember what running that much feels like and I'm like "Nope." Former track/cross country runner here...I've done my fair share of running.

Also I picture tying Amira up and then leaving her there by herself and that picture doesn't end well. It always ends with her pulling whatever I tied her to out of the ground and then chasing after me with it following behind her. :shock::lol:


----------

